# 212 motor won't turn over



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

The tractor took a rough ride down hill after I put her in neutral, she went over a considerable sized rock and went into a bush in front of my shed. I know it was a dumb move but I was in a rush and wasn't thinking properly. Ever since, the motor doesn't start when try starting it. The motor turns ,but doesn't start. I'm not the best mechanic and been trying my best to trouble shoot but still haven't started it. Gas is good, oil is good, wire/plug is good, battery is new.I'm pretty sure the coil is bad, it isn't in the stock location next to the battery and is bolted to the engine heat shield, a bolt looked liked it came off and the coil Is hanging by one bolt. What should I be looking for and testing? Thanks for any response.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Make sure the coil is tightly mounted,as they ground through the case.
Also check to see if the points cover is dented,and touching the points.
Also,was the tractor running,when it went downhill,and if so,was it still running when it stopped ?


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

It had stopped running and wasn't running when it went down hill.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the coil as well. Are you getting spark at all ?


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

The points case is unharmed, I am going to work on it tommorrow, put In a new plug. Being not familiar mechanically, I'm not to sure if I am getting spark.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

The battery holds a charge fine, motor turns freely but doesn't start. No weird sounds or anything, starter looks sounds normal.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

The auto shop I bought the tractor from has zip tied the coil and bolted it with a single bolt. Doesn't look like a stock set up, after the down hill fiasco, the zip tie broke off and now the coil is hanging by the one bolt.


----------

